#  > Geral >  > Análises Técnicas >  >  Modem desligando minha conexão opõe.

## lucasmatthews12

Fala rapaziada,acompanho o fórum a um tempinho mas nunca postei nada então peço perdão caso esteja no lugar errado o tópico.

Meu problema e o seguinte tenho uma airgrid m5 ligada em um Multilaser re170,coloquei pra ocultar o Ssid da rede e começou a desligar a minha rede a cada 10 min e só volta se reiniciar o router,já testei com ssid ativo e não cai,só q eu moro em uma chácara e o pessoa aqui todo quer a senha,passei pra um mais o danado saiu vendendo a senha pra geral,enfim alguma solução?

----------


## franciskv

Tenta atualizar firmware, ou compra um TP link de duas antenas

----------


## lucasmatthews12

já busquei firmwares no site do fabricante e não achei.

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Rede oculta; Edimax, TPLink, DLink, APRouter, Greatek, Krazer, Multilaser, Mikrotik( bullet) e mais outras marcas que passou para meu uso nunca funcionou que preste. Aplicativos que descobrem as redes ocultas e senhas faz perder o seu trabalho; uma das soluções é usar com DHCP desativado mas alguns modelos e marcas não ficam lá essas coisas; eu preferi usando dois roteadores, uma delas desliga o wireless e trocar os IPs é mais do que aconselhável.

Uso Multilaser somente como WLan e com DHCP desativado, e de tempos em tempos ele se reseta digamos ou o meu celular que faz isso, por que a janela de rede desaparece e volta segundos depois; quando estava com android 4.4.4 achava uma maravilha por que se ficar sem uso ele desligava o wireless do celular, economizando a bateria. O bullet também fazia isso caso não tenha nenhum cliente conectado, mas queimou com menos de dois meses de uso.

----------

